# Wie öffne ich eine Datei SMC?



## FreddiePrince (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte eines meiner alten Super-Nintendo-Spiele auf meinem PC spielen und habe es jetzt als SMC-Datei auf meinem Rechner. Allerdings kann ich es nicht öffnen, weil mir scheinbar das dafür benötigte Programm fehlt.

Wer kann mir sagen, mit welchem Programm ich eine SMC-Datei öffnen kann?


----------



## Georg Melher (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Du brauchst einen Super Nintendo Emulator, welcher auch SMC-Dateien "abspielen" bzw. starten kann.

Schaue doch mal auf folgende Seiten:

SNES.de
Emustation.de

Da findest Du alles was Du brauchst.


----------

